# HB89...Will Sonny Sign It?



## luangtom (Apr 16, 2008)

I was just wondering what other holders of GFL feel on the possible veto of
HB89 by Governor Perdue? It passed both House and Senate and yet he is
waiting until the last possible moment to decide whether or not to sign it.
Too bad he is not up for re-election.....NOT. Any thoughts on HB89?


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope he signs it. Sometimes on MARTA late in the evening it would be nice. 

Hadn't heard anything on this in a while. It seems that it is still sitting on his desk. Is this accurate?


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I would hope that he would, given the percentages it passed with. However, this is Sonny we're talking about, so It would not surprise me if he vetoed in hopes of using that in the future...I hear he wants to run for Senate.

It could be he'll play politics on this one, and let it sit there till July, thereby becoming law without having to actively support it.


----------



## SISUSA (Apr 27, 2008)

Gratulations to CC permit holders i GA, Sonny signed the bill into law, the day the proposal was set to expire.

So now, you guys and gals in GA, that has a carry permit, sit back and wait for the whining to start, you know: "There will be wild west in bars and buses, people will get killed, etc, etc..."


----------



## Triple T (Dec 20, 2007)

yep, its started all ready with the whining and the cops changing the way they handle law abiding citizens in a traffic stop. And why I am about to post in the CCW post page.


----------

